# [RISOLTO]Problema di blank-screen con scheda intel integrata

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

oggi mi sono accorto di un brutto problema sul mio notebook.

Ho effettuato il boot con la mia scheda intel integrata ed accade quanto segue:

vedo i pinguini in alto a sinistra per un attimo, poi qualche "lampeggio" dello schermo e successivamente è tutto nero, 

fino a quando non parte KDM.

Ad un tratto vedo il cursore del mouse nello spigolo in basso a destra del monitor, e posso muoverlo.

È come se mi facesse vedere solo il quadrante in alto a sinistra (come un piano cartesiano - secondo quadrante) di tutto il monitor.

Quindi la risoluzione (?) è quadruplicata, ma mi si vede solo quella parte.

Ho provato ad avviare un altro OS con la scheda in questione attiva e non c'è nessun problema.

Fra l'altro GRUB lo vedo perfettamente. Se faccio partire il sistema con la scheda nVidia, non c'è problema nemmeno in questo caso.

Ho provato anche altri kernel, e a riemergere xf86-video-intel, ma non cambia nulla.

Accedendo via SSH e consultando il dmesg ancora non sono riuscito a capire dove possa essere il problema.

in Xorg.0.log ho questi warning:

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/math-fonts/cmtex-pfb" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/math-fonts/mathematica-pcf" does not exist.

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(WW) intel(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) intel(0): i830_uxa_prepare_access: gtt bo map failed: Input/output error
```

Occhio che non sono tutti consecutivi, e non ho modo di stabilire la data di quando sono usciti quei messaggi. Probabilmente avrebbe più senso considerare solo gli ultimi due.

Che diavolo sarà mai?

----------

## mrl4n

Anch'io ho avuto lo stesso problema con una nvidia PCI; per ora ho risolto modificando l'impostazione "overscan compensation" direttamente dal pannello di controllo nvidia.

----------

## fbcyborg

Che strano... Peccato che non possa usare il pannello nvidia per la scheda intel. Comunque è un problema che si manifesta sin dall'inizio della fase di boot subito dopo il grub.

----------

## mrl4n

Fin'ora ho sempre avuto un dubbio che non ho mai cercato di confermare: il mio problema "CREDO" sia nato dal momento in cui ho connesso monitor e PC tramite HDMI piuttosto che VGA.

Tu come hai il collegamento?

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho la porta VGA sul portatile, ma dubito che sia dovuto ad un problema del genere, perché di recente non ho connesso il notebook ad un monitor/proiettore.

Inoltre ho il sospetto che ci sia un problema a livello di kernel, ma è strano, perché anche con dei kernel più vecchi (con i quali ha sempre funzionato tutto bene) non funziona più. È troppo strano questo fatto.

Che poi non si vedono nemmeno le scritte di boot.

----------

## mrl4n

La tua scheda non ha un pannello di controllo dove esiste una voce simile a overscan compensation?

----------

## fbcyborg

No. Non credo proprio che esista.

Però scusa se insisto, ma se è un problema che si manifesta proprio da subito dopo aver selezionato il kernel da avviare con Grub, come potrei risolvere usando un pannello del genere, che peraltro visualizzerei con difficoltà, dal momento che vedo solo un quadrante di tutto lo schermo?

----------

## mrl4n

Effettivamente...cercavo solo la possibilità di adeguare la mia soluzione al tuo problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Nessun'altra idea?  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Nel frattempo mi sono messo a smanettare nel kernel ed ho risolto.

Ho installato nuovamente tutti i pacchetti x11-drivers/* installati (forse non era necessario).

```
emerge -av1 `qlist -I -C x11-drivers/`
```

Ho tolto FB_UVESA, idea che mi è venuta da questo post.

Ora parte tutto come prima. A quanto pare KMS non può coesistere con altri tipi di framebuffer.

L'unica cosa è che se switcho sulla scheda nVidia vedo i caratteri cubitali nella fase di boot, e questo perché gli manca FB_UVESA.

Mettendo invece FB_NVIDIA al posto di FB_UVESA va in conflitto con nvidia-drivers. Quindi niente framebuffer.

Se metto FB_UVESA come built in mentre i915 come modulo, rompe sempre le scatole e si ritorna al problema iniziale.

Quindi niente framebuffer su nVidia oppure niente scheda intel(*).

(*)A proposito di questo mi sto documentando, ed ho trovato questo per il momento, che fra l'altro conferma il problema che ho avuto io.

In realtà sto seguendo anche questa guida ufficiale codice 2.3 e 2.4. In particolare il codice 2.4 mi è nuovo.

EDIT: niente da fare, seguendo il codice 2.4, ovvero impostando nel modo seguente, non mi fa caricare il modulo nvidia e quindi non parte X:

```
(Enable DRM)

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

  <*>  Direct Rendering Manager --->

(Nouveau è al momento nella sezione "Staging drivers")

Device Drivers --->

  Staging drivers --->

  [ ]  Exclude Staging drivers from being built

  <*>    Nouveau (nVidia) cards

```

Ed ecco cosa sputa fuori dmesg al tentativo di caricare il modulo nvidia:

```
NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as nouveau, rivafb,

NVRM: nvidiafb, or rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of

NVRM: the NVIDIA device(s).

NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or

NVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting

NVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module

NVRM: again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!
```

Quindi ritorno a come stavo prima e per ora mi tocca tenermi nvidia senza framebuffer.

Comunque, di fatto il problema è che io non uso i driver nvidia opensource, ma nvidia-drivers di portage, quindi non saprei come abilitare il framebuffer in tal caso.

Questi driver "Noveau" a quanto pare vanno bene solo se si usano i driver nvidia aperti.

----------

